# Update on Munchkin



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I had all but given up hope, thinking that they chose a different family for Munchie. I just got a call from Mary Palmer at NorthCentral Maltese Rescue...she told me she has narrowed it down to 2 families, and that we are in fact one of the two. She is checking my references tonight. I'm so nervous! I called all my references to give them the heads up that the call will be coming, but I couldn't reach ANY of them. As busy as Mary is, I'm afraid if she can't get my references on the phone she will automatically choose the other family.  Yes, I'm a worry-wart - it runs in the family! I don't have any fingernails left! Cross yer fingers for us, please! 

Clicky below to have a look at his sweet face:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...ueMunchkin.html


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

They are crossed. Good luck! I'll be anxiously waiting to hear an update.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Crossing fingers and toes!!! Oh, I so hope you get to adopt this little one!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope so much you get Munchkin. Good luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Fingers toes arms legs and everything else we can think of to cross with hopes that you get this precious baby. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Heidi, if only we could be references for you, there'd be no other family!! I hope like he** you get darling Munchie.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

He looks like he has loads of personality - I can see why you want him. I'm hoping he's yours; he deserves to be happy and loved. :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so happy to hear some news on your quest for little Munchkin. I am rayer: they pick you!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg. you just gotta get him. I will be watching for a post


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm using my gift of telepathy to persuade mary to relinquish the munchi-man to your loving home. 

.....well, if that doesn't work i'll keep everything i have crossed.... 

big reassuring hugs to you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh Heidi, if only we could be references for you, there'd be no other family!! I hope like he** you get darling Munchie.[/B]


Why CAN'T we be references for her?? Seriously... if hanging out here on Spoiled Maltese doesn't demonstrate your interest and level of committement toward the breed, what does??

Tell her Steve Moore says you get Munchkin... :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Heidi ~

I know how you feel. That face is to die for. Just a "lovey" dove. 

Please keep the faith!!! You, Cherie, Tchelsie, and Munchie, were meant to be. :wub: :wub: 


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he is adorable!! I will think major positive thoughts for you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: rayer: praying for you !!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg he is PRECIOUS! he and Tchelsi have the same "bob"  i'm so jealous, he is just the CUTEST. i hooooooooooooope you guys get him!!! 

noselicks and peanutbutter kisses from a buttercup,
ann marie


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Munchkin is such a cutie!!!! :wub: I really hope that he will be placed with you!!!! I him will be so lucky if his new home is with y'all!!! Lots of good thoughts and prayers that Munchkin is placed with you and Tchelsi!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: He's so cute & sweet, he deserves to be adopted by you. I hope you'll be getting good news soon.[attachment=27023:crossfingers.gif]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I hope you get him! :biggrin: Hes sooooo tiny and soooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440289
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't imagine a better reference. 

I hope you get Munchie, he's soooo darn cute. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't get too nervous. One thing I do know is rescue groups are
notoriously slow to get back to you due to the fact they have to work
all these things into their lives and others' lives and all the work is
done free.
If it's meant to be he'll be yours and I think he will be. He's such
a little doll. I'm so thrilled he's about to have a new forever home.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

So precious! Our fingers and paws are crossed over here!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You could get a ZILLION refrences right here . I am so EXCITED for you - send that nice lady a big bunch of flowers - sucking up never hurts :aktion033: Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is soooooo adorable!! :wub: 

I hope you get him!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


Please let us know as soon as you find out!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh he just HAS to be yours!!! I'm quite sure that other family is deserving too, but it's your turn!! They can be next!

Good luck shuuuug!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in for an update.....did you get him?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I will certainly keep everything crossable crossed that little Munchkin will be coming home to you really soon :grouphug: He is just soooooooooo cute :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Everything is crossed than can be crossed (and then some)! Please keep us updated.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

2 of the 3 people I used as personal references called last night to give me a heads up that Mary called them. They each said the phone call went well, and that Mary "sounded positive". :chili: I hope we get some (good) news later today. We'll see...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 2 of the 3 people I used as personal references called last night to give me a heads up that Mary called them. They each said the phone call went well, and that Mary "sounded positive". :chili: I hope we get some (good) news later today. We'll see...[/B]



YIPEEEEEE!!!!! It's looking good!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I sure hope you get an answer soon. I just can't take the pressure anymore :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> 2 of the 3 people I used as personal references called last night to give me a heads up that Mary called them. They each said the phone call went well, and that Mary "sounded positive". :chili: I hope we get some (good) news later today. We'll see...[/B]


Sounds good, Heidi. I'm holding my breath for you. And crossing my eyes. My great aunt always told me my eyes were going to stay like that. (Just trying to take your mind off of this with some random stupidness. :new_shocked: )


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fingers, toes and paws are crossed here. I remember seeing the pic of Munchkin before-he's so cute-I sure hope Tchelsi gets a sibling!!! rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

you better update us as soon as you hear, little Missy. Understand???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in again for an update....nothing yet? This is getting stressful. :smpullhair:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Gosh I hope some good news has came today. Still got everything crossed down my way Heidi. rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Checking in again for an update....nothing yet? This is getting stressful. :smpullhair:[/B]



I know!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at that sweet boy! We've got fingers and paws crossed for you here as well.

rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Any news? I hope you get to adopt this cute little guy!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Checking in again for an update....nothing yet? This is getting stressful. :smpullhair:[/B]


yes. 
yes it is.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope everything goes smoothly and Munchkin ends up in your home. He would be a very lucky boy! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in...

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Look on the bright side - Princess Charlotte is homeless right now


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just checking in hoping there is some good news, gosh I am in suspense too :smpullhair: still have everything crossed that will cross


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good grief-I'm very impatient, I can't imagine what you must be going through Heidi!! :smpullhair: Still crossing everything we can over here!! rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Is he yours? Waiting for some good news . . . . .


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

All fingers, toes, paws and eyes crossed here! 

If he comes to live with you, will you change his name from Munchkin?

Josie says: My paws are crossed for Munchkin, so he'll get the best home ever, with a great sister like Tchelsi!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

HUUUUUUUUUUUURRY~ the buttercup can't WALK with all these appendages crossed!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi crossed all her chew sticks for you. rayer: rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Still no update?
Geesh, the suspense is killing me, I can't imagine what you are going through!!

Please let them choose you for Munchkin's new home!! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Let us know as soon as you find out!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I really would not be surprised if you don't find out if you get him for another few days. It took forever for Mary to finally give me the offical "thumbs up" when I applied for Jett. And she even called me personally about him and asked for me to send in an application since I had expressed interest in him at the picnic. I know it is really a concern for her when a home visit can't be done so I think she really wants to think things through before saying yes. And I know how hard it is to wait. In fact I got to the point where I started to get a little angry thinking, they called me and got me all excited, and now I'm just left hanging! :smpullhair: But it was worth the wait now that I have my little man! Hang in there Heidi...I have a good feeling!!</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweetie I'm on tenterhooks for you! I have a good feeling about this. Mary seems to have a good judge of character (she needs it in her business) and if she wants to place Munchie in the best, most loving home, then you know you'll be getting him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I really would not be surprised if you don't find out if you get him for another few days. It took forever for Mary to finally give me the offical "thumbs up" when I applied for Jett. And she even called me personally about him and asked for me to send in an application since I had expressed interest in him at the picnic. I know it is really a concern for her when a home visit can't be done so I think she really wants to think things through before saying yes. And I know how hard it is to wait. In fact I got to the point where I started to get a little angry thinking, they called me and got me all excited, and now I'm just left hanging! :smpullhair: But it was worth the wait now that I have my little man! Hang in there Heidi...I have a good feeling!!</span>[/B]


I agree Crystal. Even in the most perfect situations, it takes some time. I know my Tinkerbell already had an applicant waiting for her before I even had her. It still took close to a month to finalize everything. 

Cindy was on pins and needles. She would come over and visit Tinks ~ LOL

Hang in there girlfriend!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would imagine several people are being considered to adopt Munchkin. I imagine Mary was flooded with applications for Munchkin since he is so young and adoptable. To still be in the running is a good sign.

I'm sure that Munchkin will be placed in the best possible forever home for his personality. Let's hope that home is yours!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry I haven't checked in - I was in the bed sick today. I feel alot better now though.
Well, apparently I missed a call from Mary on Thursday. I'm not sure how exactly, as I've been checking my phone and email like a woman obsessed. My cell phone doesn't get reception at my office, so I have to guess that's when she called. Mary is out of town for the weekend; she asked me to call her on Sunday. So...sorry about missing Mary's call everybody. Looks like now we have to wait til Sunday for an update. If anyone needs me I'll be here GOING COMPLETELY OUT OF MY MIND this weekend. :smpullhair:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> If anyone needs me I'll be here GOING COMPLETELY OUT OF MY MIND this weekend. :smpullhair:[/B]


ah, so you're not going FAR....

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

sorry, couldn't help it!! i cant even IMAGINE your anticipatioN!

goooooood luck!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be going out of my mind with you, Heidi. And I know I'm not the only one!! Can't wait for Sunday!!!
Hope you are feeling better, sweetie. :grouphug:


----------

